# Little River Inlet Report



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Finally had a chance to take my boat and had a nice tide and weather. Bait as far as the eye could see, and I really mean it. Not like a little pod here and there.

Netted some for for chunk, and then the rest were for the live well. Then after that was an all out assault on the Spanish. My brother landed three. And we all missed countless fish, we could have boated our limits easily but bite offs were many 

We had a frggin blast!

My brother...Oh yeah tons of blues too...


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

oh baby !!!!!!fire up the grill Nice job


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Good show, that area looks familiar.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

wayne,

I am sure you know it well. You need to take a ride with me one day soon and show me how to whoop the trout at the "light house".

I keep the boat @ Silver Coast, I am sure you already know they are fixin to rip down and rebuild the whole damn place.


----------

